#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  فرص هجره بلا شروط لأوربا وأمريكا واستراليا وكندا

## raspberry

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فجأه صحينا من النوم فى يوم من الايام .. لاقينا دول أوربا وامريكا واستراليا وكندا فاتحين اراضيهم لينا بلا قيود او شروط معقده .. وبيعرضوا علينا الهجره .. بشرط واحد بس التنازل عن الجنسيه المصريه ... وفى نفس الوقت .. الحكومه المصريه ((مشكوره)) رحبت بده .. وسابت اللى يسافر يسافر ..حتى اللى مطلوبين للجيش  .. صرحت انها حتديهم اعفاء من التجنيد تسهيلا لرغبتهم فى السفر ... رافعة شعار ((الحدود تفوت جمل)) 

أسئلتى هنا (( ودى أسئله عايزه من اللى يحب يشارك بعض من الخيال الى جانب كثير من الواقعيه والصراحه))

أولأ فى تصوركم  كام من السبعين مليون مصرى حيهج من البلد فى الحاله دى... اللى ولا فى الخيال

ثانيا  انت ذات نفسك حتعمل ايه فى الحاله دى ....حتقعد والا حتهاجر .. وليه (( بكل صراحه وأمانه))* 

أهم شئ فى الاجابه الصدق مع النفس الاول

----------


## osha

قضية ممتازة للنقاش 
سأتابع على أن أرد لاحقا 
تحية واجبة الى شخصكم الكريم على طرح مثل هذه الموضوعات القيمة للنقاش

----------


## amak_77

السلام عليكم
سؤال صعب جدا 
و انا دلووقت متحير في الاجابة وي ما هتحير لو حصل حاجة زي كدا فعلا

لي عودة

----------


## sameh elalfy

ساشارك في هذا الموضوع لاحقا 
 شكرا

----------


## raspberry

> قضية ممتازة للنقاش 
> سأتابع على أن أرد لاحقا 
> تحية واجبة الى شخصكم الكريم على طرح مثل هذه الموضوعات القيمة للنقاش


تصورى  أختى الفاضلة أم  محمد انى بعد ما قمت بعرض الموضوع جاللى احساس قوى انى محدش حيشارك فيه  ::hop::  .. نظرا لأنى  فعلا طرحت القضيه بشكل محرج .. أعتقد كان من الافضل انى محطش شرط التنازل عن الجنسيه عشان اشجع الناس انها تشارك وتقول رايها .. وعلى فكره فيه بعض الدول الاخرى بتشترط  قبل ما تعطى الجنسيه لحد انه يتنازل عن جنسيته الاصليه فى الاول .. يعنى الموضوع ده وارد 


حقيقى بشكرك جدا وسعيد  بتواجدك بالموضوع ده :2:   ...وثنائك عليه .. *وأحب أعلن  فى سياق ردى عليكى  أنى حلغى شرط التنازل عن الجنسيه ((تشجيعا )) للاعضاء الاعزاء انهم يدلوا برأيهم ... وعرض الهجره حيبقى  من الان بلا  أى شروط* 

وعلى فكره بشكر برضه كل اللى شاف الموضوع ومقدرش يشارك ((لصدقه مع نفسه وفى نفس الوقت خجله بعض الشئ (والذى احترمه ) من   الاجابه على الاسئله علنا

----------


## raspberry

> السلام عليكم
> سؤال صعب جدا 
> و انا دلووقت متحير في الاجابة وي ما هتحير لو حصل حاجة زي كدا فعلا
> 
> لي عودة


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحه عندك حق .. انا اكتشفت فعلا صعوبة الاجابه على أسئلة الموضوع .. وعشان كده انا لغيت شرط التنازل عن الجنسيه المصريه .. وخليت عرض الهجره بلا شروط او قيود .. واحب أشوف رأيك دلوقت .. لكن لو لسه محتار مقدرش ألومك .. وعلى العموم كون انك تقول انك محتار.. فده بعتبره برضه   شجاعه منك وواقعيه وصدق مع النفس ومع الاخرين  

فى انتظار عودتك*

----------


## raspberry

> ساشارك في هذا الموضوع لاحقا 
>  شكرا


*وانا فى انتظار مشاركتك او متابعتك 
على الرحب والسعة *

----------


## amak_77

السلام عليكم

شكرا ليك على تسهيل الاجابة
و بما اني مش هتنازل او اي حد هيتنازل عن الجنسية المصرية 
الي بالرغم من كل الظروف الموجودة 
صعب بردو تتنازل عنها

اجابتي بقى كالأتي :



> أولأ فى تصوركم كام من السبعين مليون مصرى حيهج من البلد فى الحاله دى... اللى ولا فى الخيال


اساسا مش هتلاقي ولا شاب ده ي البداية 
و بعد كدا الشباب دول مع مرور السنين هتلاقيهم بيجيبوا اهلهم 
لغاية بقى ما الحزب الحاكم يحكم نفسه مش هيلاقي شعب

و ممكن نسمع عن ان ولادهم بيدورا علي فرص عمل في الخليج او الخارج




> ثانيا انت ذات نفسك حتعمل ايه فى الحاله دى ....حتقعد والا حتهاجر .. وليه (( بكل صراحه وأمانه))


ابقى كداب لو قلت اني هقعد 

ههاجر طبعا

شكرا ليك

----------


## raspberry

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا ليك على تسهيل الاجابة
> و بما اني مش هتنازل او اي حد هيتنازل عن الجنسية المصرية 
> الي بالرغم من كل الظروف الموجودة 
> صعب بردو تتنازل عنها


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اذن كما توقعت .. فتلك النقطة تحديدا ..هى ما سببت العزوف عن المشاركه بالموضوع .. 




> اساسا مش هتلاقي ولا شاب ده ي البداية


*جمله  صغيره ولكن تحمل معانى كبيره جدا جدا وخطيرة الابعاد .. لأن ده معناه ان مش بس الشباب اللى مش لاقى فرص عمل تناسب ميوله ومؤهلاته .. اومش  مرتاح ماديا.. هو اللى بيحلم بالهجره  .. دا كمان الشباب المتيسر الحال  بيفكر برضه فى الهجره عن مصر .. أو حنقول كثير منهم عشان مبنقاش بنزايد .. واعتقد ان ده فى رأيى مرجعه أو سببه الرئيسى هو النظام السيئ اللى احنا بنعيش فى ظله ... والذى لا يحترم... لا الانسان ...ولا المكان... ولا الزمان ..ولا يشجع على خروج الطاقات المتفجره والحيويه فى الشباب ... ويقتل كل ذى طموح* 



> و بعد كدا الشباب دول مع مرور السنين هتلاقيهم بيجيبوا اهلهم 
> لغاية بقى ما الحزب الحاكم يحكم نفسه مش هيلاقي شعب


صورة ساخرة ولكنها تحمل مرارة .. ويمكن عشان السبب ده  ..وعلى نفس  نهج السخريه التى بدأتها .. تلاقى اجراءات الخروج من مصر مش سهله .. وكأننا فى سجن كبير .. والحكومه خايفه شعبها يهرب منها .. وبعد كده متلاقيش اللى تدبحه بقوانين :n:   وتسلخه بضرايب ::@:   وترفع  وتحرق دمه باسعار مرتفعه ومرتبات منخفضه :Ranting2:  





> و ممكن نسمع عن ان ولادهم بيدورا علي فرص عمل في الخليج او الخارج


 *إنت بأمانه خيالك كده* 




> ههاجر طبعا طبعا


*الصدق مع النفس ومع الاخرين  .. وهو الأهم من شعارات.. نضحك بها على أنفسنا .. قبل أن نضحك  بها على الاخرين... ثم لا نطبقها*  


> شكرا ليك


*انا اللى بشكرك 

لصراحتك ..


ولعودتك ....



ولكسرك حاجز الحيره ...


ولمبادرتك بالإجابه على أسئلتى ..  والتى أتمناها فاتحة خير كى يشارك الاخرون بأراءهم *

----------


## sameh elalfy

طبعا انا قرات هذه الاعلانات كثيرا في صحفنا اليوميه خاصة الوطنيه وكأن هذه الصحف تحث شبابنا على الهجره
ونجد في كثير من الاحيان ان الهجره حلم كثير من الشباب وان تنازل عن جنسيته 
ولكن ان اتت لي فرصه مناسبه للهجره سوف اسافر ولكن لن اتنازل ابدا عن جنسيتي 
مهما كانت الظروف
شكرا على طرح هذا الموضوع

----------


## raspberry

> طبعا انا قرات هذه الاعلانات كثيرا في صحفنا اليوميه خاصة الوطنيه وكأن هذه الصحف تحث شبابنا على الهجره
> ونجد في كثير من الاحيان ان الهجره حلم كثير من الشباب وان تنازل عن جنسيته 
> ولكن ان اتت لي فرصه مناسبه للهجره سوف اسافر ولكن لن اتنازل ابدا عن جنسيتي 
> مهما كانت الظروف
> شكرا على طرح هذا الموضوع


*بص يا سيدى بالنسبة للاعلانات اللى انت ذكرتها .. حول فرص الهجره للخارج واللى بتوفرها مكاتب او أشخاص . .. أحب اعرفك... وعن تجارب واقعيه لبعض أصدقائى .. أن أغلبها  بمثابة   .. أو أشبه بعمليات نصب ((مقنع أو مقنن)) .. وبيتم فيها استغلال الرغبه المحمومه للشباب فى الهجره عن مصر .. واغراءهم بالحلم الامريكى او الكندى او ألخ الخ .. عبر شراء ((ابليكيشن)) بمبلغ معين ثم عمل ((انترفيو)) وامتحانات لغه .. وخلافه   ..وكل ده بفلوس .. وفى الاخر يقلك انك اترفضت او سقطت او محطوط على قوائم الانتظار 

ولعلمك الدول الاجنبيه المتقدمه وخصوصا كندا واستراليا بتحتاج اكثر لناس ((حرفيين أو مهنيين)) يعنى بالبلدى يكون معاهم صنعه زى نجار سباك ميكانيكى كهربائى .. ويكون محترف فيها كمان .. وكمان اللغه بتاعته تكون معقوله كمان .. كان زمان الهجره مفتوحه على البحرى .. لكن دلوقت اصبحت لظروف كثيره صعبه جدا

وعلى فكره  ولأن الشئ بالشئ يذكر .. فيه ناس مش بس بتتنازل عن جنسيتها .. دا فيه ناس بتغير دينها كمان ..  عشان تحصل على اقامه او جنسيه ..يمكن بالظاهر بس .. مش بالباطن .. وانا شخصيا اعرف واحد كان معايا فى الجامعه .. تسلل لاحد الدول الاوربيه اليونان  وعشان يحصل على اوراق واقامه ادعى انه هربان من الاضطهاد الدينى  فى مصر لانه كان مسلم و عايز (يستنصر) وفعلا الكنيسه هناك وقفت معاه وساندته وحصل على الاقامه والجنسيه كمان!!!!!


على العموم بشكرك على عودتك ومشاركتك وصراحتك *

----------


## سـيف الديـن

موضوع جميل للمناقشة يا raspberry 

الهجرة عادة ماتكون مشقة على أصحابها  ويلجأ إليها من يفتقد لمقومات الحياة الكريمة حتى ولو بسيطة  فى وطنه أو حتى بلدته

هناك الهجرة الداخلية من مدينة الى اخرى داخل الوطن  بمعنى أنك قد لاتجد عمل يناسبك فى بلدتك بينما تجده متاح  فى بلدة أخرى  بعيدة فتنتقل اليها مع اسرتك وتقيم فيها  وتغير أيضاً  محل اقامتك فى بطاقة الهوية

الهجرة الخارجية وهى لاتختلف كثيراً عن الهجرة الداخلية فى مضمونها وأهدافها ولكنها تختلف فى نواح أخرى ربما تكون أكثر تعقيدا ففيها تنتقل لمجتمع آخر بعادات وتقاليد وقيم ومثل  وملامح اخرى  ولغة اخرى  وحضارة أخرى

قد تجد نفسك مدفوعاً ومضطراً  لبدء حياة جديدة  بميلاد جديد متنازلاً عن كيانك الماضى من أجل كيانك القادم والكيانات الملحقة به 

نعود للأسئلة المطروحة للنقاش

أولأ فى تصوركم كام من السبعين مليون مصرى حيهج من البلد فى الحاله دى... اللى ولا فى الخيال
بحسبة إفتراضية بسيطة نستثنى فيه الأطفال والعجائز  ومن استقر بهم الأمر  نقول بأن نصف المجتمع  فى مرحلة الشباب والرجولة ( من 20 إلى  40 )  أى أننا أمام 35 مليون  أو أقل قليلاً  ويكن 30 مليون  منهم 15 مليون  من الجنس اللطيف 
إذن يتبقى لنا  15 مليون  فى المرحلة العمرية التى يمكن أن يهاجروا فيها  
ولو أجرينا بعض الإحصائيات سنجد أن منهم مالا يقل عن  5 مليون قد أصابوا الإستقرار والحياة الكريمة
إذن نحن أمام 10 مليون تنطبق عليه دوافع التنقل والهجرة 
والسؤال هنا 
كم منهم لديه استعداد أن يغير وطنه ومجتمعه  ويقبل بوطن آخر يعيش فيه غريب بشكل دائم 
سنجد أن 5 مليون منهم  لديهم الاستعداد للسفر للخارج عدة سنوات للعمل وتنمية قدراتهم المادية من أجل حياة أفضل والعودة مرة أخرى للاستقرار واستكمال سنة الحياه فى وطنه 
يتبقى لنا 5 مليون قد يكون لديهم الرغبة  للهجرة  ولو لعشرات السنين ولاشك بأن منهم مالايقل عن 3 مليون يأملون بالعودة مرة كنهاية للمطاف 
لازال أمامنا 2 مليون  قد تكون إجاباتهم على السؤال  ( ياسيدى عاوزين نهج منها بأى شكل  ولأى حته ) وتلك الرغبة المؤكده لديهم قد تتبدل يوماً ما مع تحسن أحوالهم وأستقرار أمورهم وقد تجدهم يتقدمون الصفوف الأمامية للعائدين 
إذن الرغبة فى الهجرة تعتمد على المؤثرات التى تدفع للهجرة وبإنتهاء المؤثر يزول الدافع 


ثانيا انت ذات نفسك حتعمل ايه فى الحاله دى ....حتقعد والا حتهاجر .. وليه (( بكل صراحه وأمانه)) 
أنا ذات نفسى لم أطلع حتى الآن على بنود شروط الهجرة  
فإن كانت تتضمن بند ينص على عدم العودة  فلن أهاجر 
وإن كانت تقيدنى بعدد من السنوات أجد فيها مشقة فى تحملها  فلن اهاجر  
أما وإن كان من بين بنود شروطها ما أراه مناسباً لى ويتفق مع رؤيتى وأستطيع تحمله  سيكون هذا مدعاة لسرورى وقبولى ؛ فتلك تجربة أراها جيدة .

آسف للإطالة  :f: 
شكراً  يا raspberry   ::

----------


## raspberry

> موضوع جميل للمناقشة يا raspberry 
> 
> الهجرة عادة ماتكون مشقة على أصحابها  ويلجأ إليها من يفتقد لمقومات الحياة الكريمة حتى ولو بسيطة  فى وطنه أو حتى بلدته
> 
> هناك الهجرة الداخلية من مدينة الى اخرى داخل الوطن  بمعنى أنك قد لاتجد عمل يناسبك فى بلدتك بينما تجده متاح  فى بلدة أخرى  بعيدة فتنتقل اليها مع اسرتك وتقيم فيها  وتغير أيضاً  محل اقامتك فى بطاقة الهوية
> 
> الهجرة الخارجية وهى لاتختلف كثيراً عن الهجرة الداخلية فى مضمونها وأهدافها ولكنها تختلف فى نواح أخرى ربما تكون أكثر تعقيدا ففيها تنتقل لمجتمع آخر بعادات وتقاليد وقيم ومثل  وملامح اخرى  ولغة اخرى  وحضارة أخرى
> 
> قد تجد نفسك مدفوعاً ومضطراً  لبدء حياة جديدة  بميلاد جديد متنازلاً عن كيانك الماضى من أجل كيانك القادم والكيانات الملحقة به 
> ...


مداخلتك قيمه جدا يا سيف الدين .. ووسعت الأفق أمامى .. وأحسب انها قد منحتنى  كثير من المعلومات ...وغمرتنى ببعض الأمل  

بس عارف .. ((وتقدر تسأل وتتأكد من ده))  مسألة الهجره ليست أسبابها مادية فقط .. اللى بيسافر بره ويشوف النظام والعداله والمساوه والتحضر فى المعامله((النسبيه)) بيبقى صعب عليه جدا انه يرجع يعيش فى مصر .. وبيمر بفتره عدم اتزان صعبه جدا وقد تطول حتى يستطيع ان يتأقلم مع الحياه بمصر مره اخرى خاصة لو كان مكث بالخارج فترة طويله

يعنى اقصد اقلك مش بالساهل كده انك تاخد قرار الرجوع لمصر بعد ما شفت وتمتعت بحياه ودوله احترمت فيك كل شئ  .. حتى لو بقيت مليونير .. لان مش كل حاجه الماده 

وصدقنى انا اعرف ناس كثير جدا على هذا الوضع .. استقروا ماديا .. بس كل اما يجرفهم الحنين لمصر ويقولوا حيستقروا ميقدروش .. ويرجعوا يهربوا تانى .. 

وعلى فكره انا هنا بتكلم على فرصة هجره حتتمتع فيها بكل مميزات المواطنه فى البلد دى .. يعنى توفير سكن وخدمات بكل اشكالها .. واعانات شهريه لحدما تقف على رجليك وتعمل .. الى جانب وجودك فى مناخ صحى وهادئ بعيدا عن الصخب والزحام .. يعنى مش بقلك ان فيه مركب حتركبها من ليبيا وتروح للايطاليا مثلا كالاجئ وتدخل بطريقه غير شرعيه .. بل بالعكس تماما .. حكومات البلد دى حتتكفل بيك فى الاول .. وعلى فكره الهجره لاستراليا كانت كده  من حوالى نصف قرن .. وكان السفر ليها سهل جدا جدا .. ومكنوش لاقيين حد يهاجر ليهم .ز عشان كده كانوا بيقدموا اغراءات هائله 

طب حعطيلك مثال .. احمد زويل مثلا ما دا مصرى .. واخد جايزة نوبل واكيد مرتاح ماديا .. طب ليه مفكرش يرجع مصر اول ما ارتاح ماديا ... ببساطه لانه لو كان رجع مصر اول ما كان ارتاح ماديا كان طموحه العلمى حيتقتل فى مصر ولا كان حيلاقى المناخ الكويس ولا الميزانيه انه يعمل ابحاثه بتاعة الفيمتو ثانيه .. وكذلك فاروق الباز .. وغير وغيره وغيره من خيرة ابناء مصر من العلماء والمتخصصين والخبراء  العالميين .. استحاله يرجعوا مصر طول ما هما مش على المعاش 

وقس ذلك على ألاف مؤلفه من الكفاءات المصريه فى كل المجالات واللى بتفضل الاستقرار فى بلاد المهجر عن انها ترجع مصر رغم استقرارها المادى 


لم تطل عليا أبدا وأشكرك على مداخلتك القيمه :2:

----------


## osha

عودة للموضوع بعد قراءة ردود الاخوة 
والحقيقة أني انتظرت الرد كوني مقيمة أصلا بالخارج - لهذا كنت أحب أن أقرا مداخلات من يحب الرد أولا
وقبل الاقامة في امريكا كانت لنا اقامة في السعودية وبها ولد ابني محمد وبالتالي يمكن له حين يكبر المطالبة بحقه في الجنسية السعودية مع تنازله عن الجنسية المصرية
بالنسبة لزوجي كان يمكنه بعد فتح باب التجنيس بالجنسية السعودية أن يتقدم للحصول عليها حيث كان مستوفيا لشروطها ولكن حين عرف بمسألة التنازل هذه فقد كل رغبة في اقتناء أي جنسية يمكن أن تفقده هويته كمصري - نعم ان الجنسية ليست مجرد صفة توضع في البطاقة او في جواز السفر انها هوية وتأريخ لأصول الشخص وعرقه وكينونته 
أرى أن التنازل تحت أي مسمى عن الهوية هو مثل من باع نفسه للشيطان  ولمجرد غرض ضيق الافق وهو أن يحصل على القوة التي تمكنه من هزم أعدائه 
لا يمكنني تصور ما قلته لانه لو حدث سيكون معناه أن السفينة بتغرق واول من سيقفز منها هم الفئران - لا استطيع تصور هذه السفينة العريقة المغرقة في الاصالة تغرق بأي شكل من الأشكال 
ارتباطنا بالأرض لا تمثله مجرد كلمة مصري تكتب في بطاقة - تاريخ كامل من النضال لا يمكنه أن يمحى تحت وعود هجرة بشرط التنازل عن هذه الكلمة 
حتى لو فتح باب الهجرة بدون هذا الشرط - كلنا نسافر ومازالت سماء بلادنا هي غطاؤنا في ليل الغربة مهما طال أمده
مازال النيل شريان الحياة في دم كل مصري ومازال حابي يهمس في أذني لأعود لأرتوي من ماء النيل حتى لا تنسى عروقي نكهة هذه المياه المحملة بطين عمره آلاف السنين.
أعتذر عن الاطالة ولكن الموضوع بالفعل كان يشغلني وكان لابد له من رد 
شكرا على طرح مثل هذه الموضوعات الجادة التي تجعلني أخرج ما بداخلي من مشاعر تجاه وطن قصرنا جميعا في حقه.

----------


## tefano

الى اخى العزيز السائل ردا على اسئلتك فاليك الاجابه
عن السؤال الاول
فقط سبعين مليون هيهاجروا ومش بس مستعدين يتنازلوا عن جنسيه بلدهم لا دول هيتنازلوا عن بلدهم نفسها 

عن السؤال الثانى
انا اول من يهاجر لاسباب لات خفى عن الجميع بكل بساطه لا اجد ابسط حقوقى فى بلدى وهى العمل

وحان دورى لكى اسئل انا
هل لديك حلول اخرى والبلد تنهار اقتصاديا

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*أهلا بك يا raspberry 

اسعد بالعودة مرة أخرى للمناقشة المفيدة التى طرحتها لنا ولتسمح لى بالتقاط بعض النقاط من حديثك للرد عليها 

يعنى اقصد اقلك مش بالساهل كده انك تاخد قرار الرجوع لمصر بعد ما شفت وتمتعت بحياه ودوله احترمت فيك كل شئ .. حتى لو بقيت مليونير .. لان مش كل حاجه الماده 

ربما تكون عبارتك السابقة هى ملخص لما قبلها ولهذا اخترتها للرد عليها
كما أوضحت فى سالف ذكرى للأسباب الدافعة للهجرة  (إذن الرغبة فى الهجرة تعتمد على المؤثرات التى تدفع للهجرة وبإنتهاء المؤثر يزول الدافع ) وهذه المؤثرات قد لاتكون إقتصادية فقط ولو أن أغلبها هكذا  
فمنها الدوافع السياسية والنفسية والإجتماعية ؛ ولازلت أرى أنها دوافع مؤقتة أيضاً ... وبعضها لايعد هجرة ولكنه هروب مشروع  لإصلاح النفس أو النجاة بها .
لاشك أن هناك من يستطيع الإنصهار فى مجتمع جديد وغريب  ليذوب به تاركا ورائه حياة ماضية ليس بها مايدفعه للعودة ، فلا أهل ولا عائلة ولا أرض ولابيت ولاشارع ولا أصدقاء ولا جيران ولاذكريات ولا موروثات إجتماعية وثقافية ولا أمل كان يشده نحو وطنه  ولا حلم كان يراوده ويسعى لتحقيقه فى مجتمعه ... هؤلاء قلة القلة ولاحرج عليهم وليسو بمذنبين


هجره حتتمتع فيها بكل مميزات المواطنه فى البلد دى .. يعنى توفير سكن وخدمات بكل اشكالها .. واعانات شهريه لحدما تقف على رجليك وتعمل .. الى جانب وجودك فى مناخ صحى وهادئ بعيدا عن الصخب والزحام ..  

الإشارة هنا للعامل الإقتصادى والذى تحدثنا عنه سابقاً ضمن عوامل أخرى ؛ لتدعنى أطرح أنا السؤال هذه المرة
ماذا لو توفرت لراغب الهجرة فى بلده ماجاء بحديثك من سكن وخدمات بكل أشكالها ومناخ صحى وهادئ بعيدا عن الصخب والزحام ؟
ولكى يكون السؤال أكثر وضوحاً لتوصيل الفكرة نعيد صياغته 
ماذا لو استطاع المهاجر بعد عدد من سنوات الهجرة أن يعود ليوفر لنفسه السكن الجيد فى مكان جيد تتوفر فيه كل الخدمات بكافة اشكالها ومناخ صحى بعيد عن الصخب والزحام ؟
قد يتم حصر أسباب إمتناع البعض عن العودة بعد الإجابة على هذا السؤال .

طب حعطيلك مثال .. احمد زويل مثلا ما دا مصرى .. واخد جايزة نوبل واكيد مرتاح ماديا .. طب ليه مفكرش يرجع مصر اول ما ارتاح ماديا ... ببساطه لانه لو كان رجع مصر اول ما كان ارتاح ماديا كان طموحه العلمى حيتقتل فى مصر ولا كان حيلاقى المناخ الكويس ولا الميزانيه انه يعمل ابحاثه بتاعة الفيمتو ثانيه .. وكذلك فاروق الباز .. وغير وغيره وغيره من خيرة ابناء مصر من العلماء والمتخصصين والخبراء العالميين .. استحاله يرجعوا مصر طول ما هما مش على المعاش 
وقس ذلك على ألاف مؤلفه من الكفاءات المصريه فى كل المجالات واللى بتفضل الاستقرار فى بلاد المهجر عن انها ترجع مصر رغم استقرارها المادى 

إذن نحن متفقين أن هناك أسباب  وبزوال تلك الأسباب تتلاشى الرغبة فى الهجرة أو البقاء فى بلاد المهجر 
قد يكون العلماء والسياسيين وأصحاب القضايا إستثناء من العموم وتغربهم فى بلاد المهجر أو غيرها  لايعد هجرة بقدر مايعد رسالة يجب آدائها .... أو إقصاء هم مكروهون عليه .... أو هروب هم مضطرون له .

شكرا مرة أخرى لموضوعك وحوارك المفيد  أخى الكريم   raspberry*

----------


## raspberry

> عودة للموضوع بعد قراءة ردود الاخوة 
> والحقيقة أني انتظرت الرد كوني مقيمة أصلا بالخارج - لهذا كنت أحب أن أقرا مداخلات من يحب الرد أولا
> وقبل الاقامة في امريكا كانت لنا اقامة في السعودية وبها ولد ابني محمد وبالتالي يمكن له حين يكبر المطالبة بحقه في الجنسية السعودية مع تنازله عن الجنسية المصرية
> بالنسبة لزوجي كان يمكنه بعد فتح باب التجنيس بالجنسية السعودية أن يتقدم للحصول عليها حيث كان مستوفيا لشروطها ولكن حين عرف بمسألة التنازل هذه فقد كل رغبة في اقتناء أي جنسية يمكن أن تفقده هويته كمصري - نعم ان الجنسية ليست مجرد صفة توضع في البطاقة او في جواز السفر انها هوية وتأريخ لأصول الشخص وعرقه وكينونته 
> أرى أن التنازل تحت أي مسمى عن الهوية هو مثل من باع نفسه للشيطان  ولمجرد غرض ضيق الافق وهو أن يحصل على القوة التي تمكنه من هزم أعدائه 
> لا يمكنني تصور ما قلته لانه لو حدث سيكون معناه أن السفينة بتغرق واول من سيقفز منها هم الفئران - لا استطيع تصور هذه السفينة العريقة المغرقة في الاصالة تغرق بأي شكل من الأشكال 
> ارتباطنا بالأرض لا تمثله مجرد كلمة مصري تكتب في بطاقة - تاريخ كامل من النضال لا يمكنه أن يمحى تحت وعود هجرة بشرط التنازل عن هذه الكلمة 
> حتى لو فتح باب الهجرة بدون هذا الشرط - كلنا نسافر ومازالت سماء بلادنا هي غطاؤنا في ليل الغربة مهما طال أمده
> مازال النيل شريان الحياة في دم كل مصري ومازال حابي يهمس في أذني لأعود لأرتوي من ماء النيل حتى لا تنسى عروقي نكهة هذه المياه المحملة بطين عمره آلاف السنين.
> ...


متشكر جدا أختى الفاضلة ام محمد على عودتك اللى كنت منتظرها .. وبشكرك اكثر على تشجيعك وتقييمك الموضوع بالايجاب ((وانا أقول مين اللى قيمنى  :2:  ))

طبعا مفارقة جميلة أن الموضوع الى طرحته واللى من وحى خيالى يكون قد ((حدث بالفعل)) مع زوج حضرتك .. الا وهو ان الفرصة قد سنحت له بالحصول على الجنسيه السعودية .. ولكنه رفضها عن اعتزاز وفخر بجنسيته كمصرى 

عجبتنى أوى  جملتك دى .. واللى اعتقد انها نتاج تجربة طويله مع السفر والغربه 

*حتى لو فتح باب الهجرة بدون هذا الشرط - كلنا نسافر ومازالت سماء بلادنا هي غطاؤنا في ليل الغربة مهما طال أمده*


انا بتمنى من كل قلبى ان شعورك ده يكون فعلا شعور يتحلى بيه اغلبية المصريين اللى بيغتربوا عن أرض مصر لفترة طويله 

سعدت جدا بوجودك .. وبمداخلتك القيمه :2:

----------


## raspberry

> الى اخى العزيز السائل ردا على اسئلتك فاليك الاجابه
> عن السؤال الاول
> فقط سبعين مليون هيهاجروا ومش بس مستعدين يتنازلوا عن جنسيه بلدهم لا دول هيتنازلوا عن بلدهم نفسها


رغم أننى احيى فيك صدقك مع نفسك ومع الاخرين  :2:  .. الا أننى أتمنى من كل قلبى ألا يصدق كلامك هذا عل  أرض الواقع لو حدث ما تخيلته فعلا 




> عن السؤال الثانى
> انا اول من يهاجر لاسباب لات خفى عن الجميع بكل بساطه لا اجد ابسط حقوقى فى بلدى وهى العمل


معك حق ففرص العمل أصبحت قليله بمصر .. ولو وجدت لا تكون فى مجال التخصص وبمرتب بخس  ..ولا يطاوعنى عقلى او قلبى كى أرص لك كلام انشاء.. قد أردده كببغاء ولا اقتنع به أصلا .. فما ذكرته أنت فعلا سبب  منطقى وقوى للهجره .. سعيا وراء الرزق   ::hop::  




> وحان دورى لكى اسئل انا
> هل لديك حلول اخرى والبلد تنهار اقتصاديا


الحلول كثيره ولكن المشكله فى ((من يطبق))وبإخلاص  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟

وشكرا على صراحتك والتى قد تكون صادمة بعض الشئ .. 

مع خالص تحيتى

----------


## ahmed rock

بصراحه يا جماعه انا مش عارف اتكلم؟ الموضوع بجد مش ليه حل! 
اولا: لو قلنا مش هنسافر ؟ طيب اكون مستقبلى  المادي ازاى ؟ وانا في وسط عنكبوت من الغلاء والضرايب ومفيش شغل ومفيش مرتبات ومفيش حتى رحمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا: لو قلنا هنسافر؟ سفرنا واشتغلنا  وبقينا في معدلة صعب اوى حلها ؟ شوف بقى الى انت خسرته فى الغربه حتلقيه مش ربع المبلغ الى انت كونته ،، لان الغربه بتاخد اكتر ما بتدي. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
يا شباب لازم يكون فى حل ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## raspberry

> *أهلا بك يا raspberry 
> 
> اسعد بالعودة مرة أخرى للمناقشة المفيدة التى طرحتها لنا ولتسمح لى بالتقاط بعض النقاط من حديثك للرد عليها  *



*مرحبا بك أخى الغالى سيف الدين دائما وابدا  .. وأهلا بالحوارات الهادفة والبناءة والتى تثرى الموضوع * 





> (إذن الرغبة فى الهجرة تعتمد على المؤثرات التى تدفع للهجرة وبإنتهاء المؤثر يزول الدافع ) وهذه المؤثرات قد لاتكون إقتصادية فقط ولو أن أغلبها هكذا  
> فمنها الدوافع السياسية والنفسية والإجتماعية ؛ ولازلت أرى أنها دوافع مؤقتة أيضاً ... وبعضها لايعد هجرة ولكنه هروب مشروع  لإصلاح النفس أو النجاة بها


*كلامك صحيح أخى العزيز ... وبديهيا أنه اذا انتفى سبب الهجره .. أيا كان .. فالعودة فى تلك الحالة تكون حتمية ومحببة .. ولنا فى رسولنا وسلنا الكريم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  اسوة حسنه .. فقد هاجر عن قريش الى المدينه .. جراء البطش والاضطهاد الذى تعرض له المسلمين وقتها .. ولكن بعد ان قويت شوكة المسلمين والاسلام عاد ثانية الى مكة فاتحا .. وندعو الله ان تتحسن ظروف مصر الاقتصاديه والسياسيه حتى يعود كل مغترب يشتاق الى حضن الوطن الدافئ*

  .


> لاشك أن هناك من يستطيع الإنصهار فى مجتمع جديد وغريب  ليذوب به تاركا ورائه حياة ماضية ليس بها مايدفعه للعودة ، فلا أهل ولا عائلة ولا أرض ولابيت ولاشارع ولا أصدقاء ولا جيران ولاذكريات ولا موروثات إجتماعية وثقافية ولا أمل كان يشده نحو وطنه  ولا حلم كان يراوده ويسعى لتحقيقه فى مجتمعه ... هؤلاء قلة القلة ولاحرج عليهم وليسو بمذنبين


*أتفق معك فى تلك النقطة أيضا وان كنت ارى ان نسبة المصريين على تلك الشاكلة قليلة جدا مقارنة بالجنسيات الاخرى ولا سيما العربيه مثل المغاربه واللبنانيين والجزائريين والتوانسه .ز فلديهم القدره على الاندماج فى المهجر اكثر منا بمراحل لعوامل وأسباب عدة لا مقام لذكرها ها هنا*





> ماذا لو توفرت لراغب الهجرة فى بلده ماجاء بحديثك من سكن وخدمات بكل أشكالها ومناخ صحى وهادئ بعيدا عن الصخب والزحام ؟
> ولكى يكون السؤال أكثر وضوحاً لتوصيل الفكرة نعيد صياغته 
> ماذا لو استطاع المهاجر بعد عدد من سنوات الهجرة أن يعود ليوفر لنفسه السكن الجيد فى مكان جيد تتوفر فيه كل الخدمات بكافة اشكالها ومناخ صحى بعيد عن الصخب والزحام ؟
> قد يتم حصر أسباب إمتناع البعض عن العودة بعد الإجابة على هذا السؤال .


*ولكن سيبقى النظام هو هو.. بقوانينه وروتينه وضرائبه .. المهم أن يكون هناك (سيستم ) قوى وعادل ويضع المواطن المصرى ومصالحه فى الاعتبار الاول .. المهم فى الموضوع هو النظام .. وارى ان سوء النظام والادراة وغياب العدالة الاجتماعية هى أحد أهم اسباب الهجره وظاهرة ((اللانتماء)) المتفشيه حاليا وتتزايد نسبتها*





> إذن نحن متفقين أن هناك أسباب  وبزوال تلك الأسباب تتلاشى الرغبة فى الهجرة أو البقاء فى بلاد المهجر 
> قد يكون العلماء والسياسيين وأصحاب القضايا إستثناء من العموم وتغربهم فى بلاد المهجر أو غيرها  لايعد هجرة بقدر مايعد رسالة يجب آدائها .... أو إقصاء هم مكروهون عليه .... أو هروب هم مضطرون له .


*بلا شك متفقين وهى أمور بديهيه كما ذكرت من قبل .. فإذا انتفت واختفت الدوافع للهجره .. فلن تكون هناك رغبة فى الهجرة والاستقرار بها ..* 





> شكرا مرة أخرى لموضوعك وحوارك المفيد  أخى الكريم



*وأشكرك بدورى على الاهتمام ورقى الحوار 

مع خالص تحيتى*

----------


## raspberry

> بصراحه يا جماعه انا مش عارف اتكلم؟ الموضوع بجد مش ليه حل!



*ملوش حل فعلا يا بوحميد ..وعلى يدى* 




> اولا: لو قلنا مش هنسافر ؟ طيب اكون مستقبلى  المادي ازاى ؟ وانا في وسط عنكبوت من الغلاء والضرايب ومفيش شغل ومفيش مرتبات ومفيش حتى رحمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ثانيا: لو قلنا هنسافر؟ سفرنا واشتغلنا  وبقينا في معدلة صعب اوى حلها ؟ شوف بقى الى انت خسرته فى الغربه حتلقيه مش ربع المبلغ الى انت كونته ،، لان الغربه بتاخد اكتر ما بتدي. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> يا شباب لازم يكون فى حل ؟؟؟؟؟


*معادلة تتفوق فى تعقيدها وصعوبتها  على معادلات نظرية النسبيه لاينشتين  

ربنا يرحمنا برحمته 

شكرا يا أحمد على المشاركه واللى مجاوبتش فيها على تساؤلاتى بقدر ما سكبت كثيرا من البنزين .. لتشعل الحيرة أكثر واكثر  

مع خالص تحيتى وتقديرى *

----------


## florensa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فى البداية اوجة ليك كل الشكر على موضوعك 
اظن انى بكتب فى موضوع مش سهل او اكون لقلة خبرتى لكن دا ميمنعش انى عشت تجارب تخلينى اتكلم
بس انا واحدة من الناس اللى طول عمرى بفكر فى السفر
لانى متهيئلى غربة فى الخارج احسن من الغربة فى بلدك
وفى ظل احترام هايل لينا للشعب المصرى وتفضيلة كل التفضيل على الاجانب
اما حرمنا من ابسط الحقوق مثل ما الاخ الفاض قال وهيا العمل فدى حاجة من ضمن الاف الحاجات البسيطة اقلها الاحترام 
اما بالنسبة للفئة اللى هاتسافر فاظن انها الفئة اللى من 20 الى 40 سنة ويمكن اقل
اما عن نفسى فلو لغو شرط التنازل عن الجنسية فاكدب عليك لو قلتلك هاقعد وانى مش هسافر
واذا كان على الحكومة المصرية انها مشكورة وقبلت هذا الحل العظيم فمتهيئلى انها مش اول مرة تبيع ابنائها 
مشكور اخى الكريم
اسفة على الاطالة
سلام

----------


## sameh elalfy

سبق وان تكلمت في هذا الموضوع لكن اريد ان اشكر الاخت florensal  على الكلام الجميل ده وبقول ان معك كل الحق فيما تفضلتي به ان الشعب المصري متهان في بلده
وكانه يعيش في غربه.
بس انا بقول وعن تجربه المصري خارج بلده مهان بدرجه كبيره خاصة في الدول العربيه
وانا هنا بسال سؤال اتهان في بلدي ولا اتهان في غربتي؟؟؟
وهل السعي وراء لقمة العيش لنا كمصريين اصبحت بهذه الطريقه التي يتنازل فيها عن جنسيته ؟؟ 
عشــت فـي غرامك أسـعد أيامــــي **** وعانيت من جرحك أشـد ألامــي
ولو عدت بالماضي ورجعت بزماني**** حامشي في طريقك وأحبك تاني 
والموضوع ساخن جدا ومازال مطروحا للمناقشه....
اخوكم :سامح الالفي  -----  محاسب من المنصوره

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
موضوع رائع لكاتب اروع
انا بفكر في الهجرة من و انا في فترة الثانوي , حلم بيراودني من سنين للتخلص من الحكم الجائر و الظروف الصعبة في بلدنا . لكن في مرة سألت نفسي لما انا هاجر و غيري يهاجر ايه حيكون مصير بلادي و بلاد اهلي و اولادي بعد كدة؟ يا تري حنبيعها زي هاني رمزي في عاوز حقي؟ و لا حننساها ؟ يا تري و انا مهاجرة حقدر اخد كل اهلي و قرايبي و جيراني و اصدقائي و اجمل سنين عمري و اساتذتي و ذكرياتي و لا اعتبرها ماتت و وارها الثري و حتي الي بيموت مبنقدرش ننساه ؟ انا من النوع اللي بيحس بغربة برة حجرته يبقي ازاي حبيع كل حياتي و اهاجر؟ اما مسألة التنازل عن الجنسية المصرية فدة المستحيل بعينه انا بحب بلادي و شايفاها اجمل بلد في العالم مش لانها فعلا اجمل بلد في العالم لكن لانها بلادي . كل واحد بيحب امه مش لانها اجمل امرأة في العالم بس لانها امة و الي يعرف معني الام يعرف معني الوطن.
اللي يتنازل عن مبادئه ينزل من نظر الناس ما بال الي اتنازل عن وطنة و تاريخه و اهله و ذكرياته.
انا منكرش ان حلم السفر بيراودني و انا في بلادي لتحسين حياتي و وضعي  , لكن انا متأكدة ان حلم العودة حيراودني اكتر لو سافرت برة.
اخيرا انا بقول سفر لتحسين الوضع عدد من السنين طالت او قصرت مطلوب لكن هجرة لاخر العمر  او تنازل عن جنسيتي لا.
و اكيد الي مستعد يضحي بعمرة ينقذ وطنة من الغزو حتي و ان كان داخلي مستحيل يفكر في التنازل عن جنسيتة.
تحياتي

----------


## hossam elmasry

[quote][quote]السلام عليكم فى الاول
انا سجلت فى المندى وباين على منتدى جميل بس اولا علشان ارود على صاحب الموضوع
انتا سالت فى البداية هتنازل عن جنسيتى ولة لا لو جتلى فرصة السفر لاى دولة شف بعدهالك تانى اى دولة اى ان كانت جنسيتها
انا هتحاسب على عملى ودينى
ربنا لما هيجى يحاسبنى وانا مسلم مش هيعاقبنى لو كنت مسلم امريكى او مسلم يبانى او مسلم اسرائيلى
هيحاسبنى  او هدخل الجنة بازن الله انا والمؤمنين اجمعين علشان انا مسلم
لكن موضوع الهجرة انا موافق اهاجر واتنازل عن جنسيتى المصرية
بس من جواية هفضل مصرى ومسلم وموحد بالله
اسال نفسك انتا جنسيتك دى عملتلك اى
ولة اى حاجة لو جيت تبيعها مش هتجبلك شلن
دة مش معناة ان اى انسان يوافق على وجهت نظرى بس بص لنفسك وبص للناس اللى عايشين فى مصر اللى كلها خير وربنا زكرهافى القرءان وبينامو جعانين 
انا حزين بجد على الحال دة بس صدقنى التنازل اهون من المهانة والزل اللى الناس عايشة دلوقتى فى الغابة اللى كانت جنة او المفروض تكون جنة
اتمنى محدش يدايق من مشاركتى 
بس دى وجهات نظر]

----------

